# I have a question about moving aquariums



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Well it looks like Im going to be moving back to TN after all. LOL Trying to figure out what im going to do with everything I have. I am open for comments and suggestions.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

How many tanks are we talking about and what size? If they are small (30 gallons or less) I would sell them off on craigslist.org. After that, rent a Uhaul. 

*Fauna:* Packed large breather bags, or coolers with battery operated air pump for the trip. 
*Plants: *can be bagged and stored as if you were going to ship them.
*Substrate/hardscape: *Bag it up
*Filter: *Clean it up, and keep some of the biomedia to get you started.

Have a safe move back!

-John N.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

I was trying not to dod it the hard way lol. I wont be able to set up my tanks for a while I dont think. The main concern are my shrimp tanks and getting them back up quick. I was hoping to find someone here to take all of my plants for me and ship them back to me at a later date. Well I guess I should start list my plants and selling them all.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Aww, you're moving from the cool comforts of ND back to the hot weather?

I don't have any idea of what types of tanks you're dealing with, but I think John covered it all. It would be nice if you could find someone to hold on to your stuff and ship it to you when you're ready. 

Good luck!


----------

